# Cat photo competition - Win a wallpaper print of your cat (250£ value)



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Katzenworld has teamed up with Murals Wallpaper for a fantastic photo competition.

Worldwide Competition: Win a Murals Wallpaper of your cat | Katzenworld

Follow the instructiosn on the Blog and submit your cat's phot for a chance to win a wallpaper print of that photo!

Thanks,

Marc


----------

